# The Photography Thread - Post Yer Photos Here!



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2008)

All these pictures were taken with my Nikon Coolpix L3, 5,1 mb and 3x Zoom
(soon I will begin taking pics w my Nikon D60 dig system camera)

Beach I







Beach II


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2008)

Beach III






Misted Shores


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2008)

Sofiero 2006 (A castlegarden in the keep of the Municipality of Helsingborg, NW Scania, Sweden)
















***********





















Mum and Ann, a close friend of my parents





Mum, my uncle Lars and his wife, Ingrid


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2008)

Me at the southern end of the Rhododendron ravine


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2008)

Sofiero 2007


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2008)

From my trip to Germany in 07 - the old Swedish areas.

http://www.geocities.com/greywolf1735/My_Photos_Ger01.html

http://www.geocities.com/greywolf1735/My_Photos_Ger02.html

http://www.geocities.com/greywolf1735/My_Photos_Ger03.html

http://www.geocities.com/greywolf1735/My_Photos_Ger04.html


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2008)

Visits to the East coast and my cousin in 06 and 07

http://www.geocities.com/greywolf1735/My_Photos_EastCoast.html


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2008)

Visits to Denmark during Baltic Sail event last year and for photoexpedition in April this Spring.

http://www.geocities.com/greywolf1735/My_Photos_BalSail07.html

http://www.geocities.com/greywolf1735/My_Photos_Helsingor08.html


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2008)

Various photographs Ive taken during the last two years

http://www.geocities.com/greywolf1735/My_Photos_VarP.html
(the star magnolia being one of the first I shot w my new camera, the others taken w my compact)

Houses around my neighbourhood and in the neighbouring villages
(the first one is the one I live in)
http://www.geocities.com/greywolf1735/My_Photos_8.html


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 4, 2008)

Hi GW,

Thank you for taking all the time and work to show us beautiful Sweden! I especially enjoyed the garden shots, the shots of the towns and the shots of you and your family! 

However — don't be surprised to hear something from David Pence about overloading this site by taking up too much bandwidth. It's better if you set up a site of your own (such as www.PictureTrail.com) and then supply a link to it. 

As a freelance photographer, I belong to several photography boards, and that's how it's done. And a tip from one photographer to another: a smaller collection of sunsets/sunrises where each shot is significantly different from the others will be more pleasant to look at, rather than a large collection of similar shots. 

On a personal note: my own main camera is a 10MP Olympus E-510. I use two lenses: one which I leave on the camera virtually all the time, a 36-360mm zoom, and when I need really close shots, I use a 140-600mm zoom. The camera body has built-in stabilization, so that whatever lens I mount on the camera receives the benefit. Because of the 4/3rds sensor, the cameras and lenses are so lightweight that I don't need tripods or monopods to drag around any more. 

I'm in the process of constructing my business website. It's far from complete, but you can see it at www.picturetrail.com/la.digiphoto/.

I'll be looking forward to talking shop with you!

Barley


----------



## Uminya (May 4, 2008)

Well they are hosted offsite, so that's a benefit.

Wolf, I would suggest instead that you post just a few of your photos and provide a link to go and view more of them 

They are very nice, though.

Here is one I took last year where my home is back in the US (just click the thumbnail) :


----------



## Ingwë (May 4, 2008)

Nice thread, Wolf!

Here are a few pictures taken in my home town and around:
Green is my favourite color. Here are trees on the eastern slope of Kaleto hill
Here is a part of the hill (I like rocks  )
This is a view from the top of that hill
More rocks?

More photos of my home town can be found here

My Gallery


----------



## Sammyboy (May 4, 2008)

I enjoy photography, though am not very good at it sadly! Here's a couple of mine:

The London Eye over the Horseguards Parade Ground, London just after this year's marathon (Canon A720 IS):






A 15-second exposure taken on an overpass over the A38 dual carriageway in Staffordshire one evening (Taken with my Canon A720 IS)






5-second exposure looking towards my home town, focus is a bit soft but later realised the reason why was because I'd left the image stabilisation on, and as the camera wasn't moving the IS was trying to compensate for something that wasn't there! (Taken with the Canon A720 again):






And finally another long exposure (I do like long exposure shots!) is of a fireworks display, shame I didn't catch the top of the big firework explosion! 8-sec exposure taken with my 300D DSLR:






More of my photo attempts on my Flickr site.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pics all and thanks for the tip about the showing of my photos.

Ill leave a few for u to see and link the rest.

I will put them on my hp instead then u can see them there. At the moment Im making new subpages for my photosection on my homepage. I have three or four subpages w pics left to do then im thru.

best 
Gw


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 4, 2008)

Sammyboy said:


> ...finally another long exposure (I do like long exposure shots!) is of a fireworks display, shame I didn't catch the top of the big firework explosion! 8-sec exposure taken with my 300D DSLR:



What did you do to make sure the fireworks would be in focus? What was your aperture setting? 

Barely


----------



## Sammyboy (May 4, 2008)

I set the focus manually to infinity so eliminate any autofocus errors, aperture set to f/5. I was very pleased with the result, shame the composition was a bit out!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 4, 2008)

Sammyboy said:


> I set the focus manually to infinity so eliminate any autofocus errors, aperture set to f/5. I was very pleased with the result, shame the composition was a bit out!



Pretty neat. I thought you'd need a really small aperture to get a long depth of field, even with the camera set to infinity. Live and learn! I don't see how you could guarantee yourself a good composition if you don't know exactly where the fireworks would be. You might want to take a really wide shot of where the fireworks will be generally, and then crop the image in your computer to make a nice composition.

Barley


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 5, 2008)

Now the links are posted in the old posts.

Im a registered member in the city photoclub and they all got these digital system cameras - Im very much a beginner in the use of this black behemoth - Im planning on attending the club's own course in the use of system cameras, so I hope to be a bit more _learned_ as time passes.

Pictures from our garden and the last being from our neighbour's.
http://geocities.com/greywolf1735/My_Photos_Garden.html


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 6, 2008)

I'm no photographer, but I recently went down to Pittsburgh (I live 30 mins out of it) with some friends. Heres a pic


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 7, 2008)

Very nice, Erestor!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 9, 2008)

Why thank you! It was actually better at full size, but after I took it off my camera I had to resize it in photobucket for the site, and that blurred it up a bit.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 10, 2008)

Yw, Erestor. 

This is the latest shot w my DSC.







its a rapeseedfield.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 12, 2008)

Ive added new pics to my Garden page on my homepage.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 12, 2008)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> ...after I took it off my camera I had to resize it in photobucket for the site, and that blurred it up a bit.



TIP: Downsized images always need resharpening.

Also: a question for one and all: What, in your opinion, is the most _*reliable*_ online file storage website? I really need a good one!

Barley


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 12, 2008)

Barliman buddy, U could try Photobucket or Albumsnaps (I dont know about the variety of links on the latter tho)


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 12, 2008)

Photobucket for me as well.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 13, 2008)

Pretty good choice, Ithry.


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 13, 2008)

Sadly I'm still too poor to buy a DLSR, and I'm at school, so I don't have access to the photos on my home computer, but I have a fair amount of photography posted here.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (May 13, 2008)

Blackstar - check that link again.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 14, 2008)

e.Blackstar said:


> Sadly I'm still too poor to buy a DLSR, and I'm at school, so I don't have access to the photos on my home computer, but I have a fair amount of photography posted here.



First: Your link doesn't work. 

Second: Although a DSLR is desirable, you can take wonderful pix with non-DSRL cameras. I spent several years with an Olympus C-2100 taking pix that are of publishable quality even today. I sold the little bugger, and I'm tempted to approach the people I sold it to, to buy it back, even though I now have an Oly E-510 for serious work! I miss that little guy; it had all the right features! The last major shoot I did with it was our vacation aboard the _Island Princess_ to Hawaii and back. For a mere 2.1 MP (the model must be almost a decade old now), the quality of the shots were spectacular. My point: don't hold out on buying a camera just because it isn't a DLSR. But do take the time and save money enough to buy a camera with a built in zoom of at least 10X power! You might consider the Olympus SP570, their latest point-and shoot: 10MP and a 20X built-in zoom!

Barley


----------



## Uminya (May 15, 2008)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'm no photographer, but I recently went down to Pittsburgh (I live 30 mins out of it) with some friends. Heres a pic



Pittsburgh is such an interesting-looking city. I'm actually moving there in a month or less. Nice picture, though


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 15, 2008)

Here are some graffiti I photoed at a meeting of styles a few days ago:


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jun 16, 2008)

Neat shots, DB!

If u havent already seen them check out my latest series of beach pics from the Excursion on with the Helsingborg Photoclub on the 14 of May. 

Can be found under My Photos on my Homepage.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jul 1, 2008)

There I was on a july morning:


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice pic, Db!


----------

